# Arduino Dividing Head Program



## cfellows (Jul 11, 2012)

This is an Arduino microprocessor program that is the basis for a digital or electronic dividing head powered by a stepper motor. This program is used for my dividing head which has 1000 steps per rev and my rotary table which has 14,400 steps per rev. When program first starts up, the up and down arrow keys must be used to select the number of steps per rev, then the select key is pressed to lock in those divisions. From there, the up and down arrow keys sets the number of divisions per revolution of the spindle and the left and right arrow keys cause the spindle to move on division backward or forward. Pressing the select key toggles the up and down arrow keys to set either the divisions or the delay value between steps on the stepper motor. To use this program, copy the text from the text file and paste it into the Arduino IDE on your windows computer. 

View attachment Arduino_Dividing_Head_Program.zip


----------

